# Hugh Jackman, X-Men Origins 'Wolverine', South Korea Premiere, April 10, 2009, 33xHQ



## Holylulu (11 Apr. 2009)

Credit: Tidus:thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (11 Apr. 2009)

Tolle Bilder sind da dabei :thx:


----------



## Alea (11 Apr. 2009)

danke dir für die Bilder. Also ich muß´ja ma sagen, das er in "zivil" wenig hermacht. In seinen Filmrollen, und vor allem als Vampierjäger oder Wolverin gefällt er mir viel viel besser. Vor etwas längerer Zeit habe ich mal Fotos gesehen von ihm wo er am Strand ist.... man da sah er echt mager aus.


----------



## Tokko (12 Apr. 2009)

Besten Dank für die Bilder Holylulu.:thumbup:


----------



## rob2love (14 Juli 2012)

OMG seine arme *seuftz* *schmacht*


----------



## Dana k silva (14 Juli 2012)

Thanks for Hugh!


----------

